
Despite shadiness and crackdowns, the ICO boom is bigger than ever - tim333
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/611585/despite-shadiness-and-crackdowns-the-ico-boom-is-bigger-than-ever/
======
jamieb007
ICO's will likely continue as long as the incentives to create a new token
outweigh basing an idea off an existing chain. The old "better to have a small
piece of a big pie than a large piece of a small pie" apply less here - if
investors want in, they'll buy either way.

